# Canon 1D X Movies and Sound



## expatinasia (Aug 9, 2012)

I believe the 1D X does not have a headphone jack, so how are those with them monitoring sound on the videos they do? (no comments about external recorders please)

I realise that video may not be the primary function of the 1D X but it is a function.

Thanks.


----------



## Videoshooter (Aug 9, 2012)

They aren't.


----------



## MrBeavis5 (Aug 10, 2012)

The 1D X and 5D III both have headphone jacks for audio monitoring, the 5D II and 7D do not.


----------



## MrBeavis5 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok, so the 1D X doen't have a headphones jack.... thats stupid!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 10, 2012)

The only answer is to have an interface device of some sort (I didn't say the R word)

Something like a juiced link or Beachtek will give you XLR audio input and headphone monitoring at the mic stage.

I use a beachtek on my cameras, do a test record, play back to make sure cam is getting clean feed. Line up mic using VU's. And thats it.

I know its not the answer you want to hear, but I'm afraid that other than 'they aren't', or mentioning the R word, it's the only answer available to me.


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you Videoshooter, MrBeavis5 and paul13walnut5, I appreciate your feedback.

I guess I had hoped that someone would tell me that I had been misinformed, alas not it seems.

Time to rethink my future purchases.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 10, 2012)

5D3 does however have a headphone jack....


----------



## remsy_atassi (Aug 10, 2012)

Not to come off as a jerk... but if a lack of headphone jack is really your deterrent then you must not be very familiar with DSLR video. In which case the recorder is really just the tip of iceberg in terms of additional stuff you will need to purchase. It might not be the best idea to make your first video body a the flagship 6K+ model


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 10, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> 5D3 does however have a headphone jack....



That is true and I see a lot of people using them for video.

To tell the truth if I do not go for something with XLR audio inputs then I may choose something super compact. I rushed into a Sony shop earlier and while I saw the VG20, I also came across the HDR-CX760V which is one of those with the new IS system they are using. I could not believe the IS, it was incredible! I never shoot video without a tripod anyway, so I am not sure how much use or benefit that would be. At least it has audio levels (visual - which let's face it are more of a gimmick if you can't hear it as well) and a headphone jack.

Have not looked at pure video cameras/camcorders such as this for some time.


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 10, 2012)

remsy_atassi said:


> Not to come off as a jerk... but if a lack of headphone jack is really your deterrent then you must not be very familiar with DSLR video. In which case the recorder is really just the tip of iceberg in terms of additional stuff you will need to purchase. It might not be the best idea to make your first video body a the flagship 6K+ model



I am not going to list all the reasons one may want a 1D X, there are plenty of pages about that. I have a budget, I have certain requirements, and I am analysing what is available to me. Is it a deterrent? I am not sure yet - I doubt many, if any camera, can take better stills than the 1D X and offer over 8, 9, 10, 11 fps to go with it. Should it have a headphone jack? Yes, imho the flagship 6k model should. But such is life.


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 10, 2012)

If you're trying to shoot video primarily just get an FS700, you'd be absolutely insane to buy a 1DX over one of those.


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 10, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> If you're trying to shoot video primarily just get an FS700, you'd be absolutely insane to buy a 1DX over one of those.



Thanks, but no, this is not about buying a video camera over a 1D X. I was originally hoping I was wrong with regards to the jack on the 1D X, but I am not. If I had been this thread would not have even come up.

I think the 1D X is probably the stills king, and has video as a benefit. Some may say that is surprising for a flagship that is supposed to do both. It is not like I was asking if it had XLR inputs or USB 3.0.

Only reason I mentioned the Sony was because I had to buy something from one of their centres and thought it was an idea to look at what they had. I did and was so stunned by the IS I started to think maybe, just maybe...


----------



## AG (Aug 19, 2012)

Im also looking at buying a 1DX for video, from what i have been reading the image is sharper than the 5D3 and less moire and Aliasing than a lot of the new Sony cameras too.

I dont care about headphone jacks as i use an external "R word"  

The real question i have currently is what is the real difference between the 1DX and 1DC?

It seems like a $3000 4K video firmware upgrade.

I wonder if in the not too distant future the Magic Lantern team or someone similar could hack the firmware to allow 1DC firmware to load onto 1DX?

Now THAT would be worth the upgrade in anyones books.


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 19, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > If you're trying to shoot video primarily just get an FS700, you'd be absolutely insane to buy a 1DX over one of those.
> ...



I specifically said, "if you're trying to shoot video _primarily _," but you obviously want it more for the stills side. It's an awesome still camera I get that, but the headphone jack seemed like a big deal to you so I thought maybe you were in the market for a video camera. Sorry.


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 19, 2012)

AG said:


> Im also looking at buying a 1DX for video, from what i have been reading the image is sharper than the 5D3 and less moire and Aliasing than a lot of the new Sony cameras too.
> 
> I dont care about headphone jacks as i use an external "R word"
> 
> ...



I saw the image from the 1DC, it's amazing. Not sure what the internal differences are, but it has everything the 1DX does and then some. And it's more like a $5000 upgrade for $4k. Actually the original MSRP was supposed to be $15k but I heard it will be debuting closer to $12k.

I've heard that Canon suggested it's higher price was due to "different engineering" from the 1DX. Yeah I guess putting that little red "C" on it must have cost a fortune :


----------



## AG (Aug 19, 2012)

Advertised here in aus for $6500 for the 1DX and $10k for the 1DC. 
http://www.techrific.com.au/canon-eos-1d-c-digital-slr-camera-body-only-1dc-free-gift-12mth-local-warranty-p-2956.html


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 20, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> I specifically said, "if you're trying to shoot video _primarily _," but you obviously want it more for the stills side. It's an awesome still camera I get that, but the headphone jack seemed like a big deal to you so I thought maybe you were in the market for a video camera. Sorry.



No need to apologise, I appreciate all the feedback I can get.

I agree fully with you and think it would be silly to get a 1D X primarily for video as for that price you could get around 4 Sony HDR-CX760V, or 3 Canon XA 10s, or 2 XF 105s or 1 XF 300 or a different full pro video cam with all the bells and whistles.

I do think it is wrong for Canon to add the headphone jack to the 5D Mark III and not to their flagship 1D X.
The DivRev review posted in one of the other (Bodies section) said the two video sides of the cameras are almost identical. So anyone that was thinking of getting the 1DX but also wanted to use it for video would have to make a compromise (small issue for some, but larger for others) of the lack of headphone jack.

Of course one can go external, but that adds cost and other issues to the package.

I actually thought it was a mistake by the reviewer when I read about it but it seems not.

If you are lucky enough to


----------



## circuito (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a 5d mk2 and 1DX.
The 1DX in much sharper the my 5D, also as more DR e virtually no jello.
Comparing the 1DX with 5D3 is like compare a 720p with a 1080p Videos
The sensor of the 1DX is totally different from the 5D3, it is made for the cinema model, and is the only ones that can read all the 18m pixel for every frame (necessary for the 4k on 1DC).
I don’t know if the 1DC has only a different firmware, but for sure, the sensor (and relative hardware) is the same…


----------



## Bosman (Aug 20, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> AG said:
> 
> 
> > Im also looking at buying a 1DX for video, from what i have been reading the image is sharper than the 5D3 and less moire and Aliasing than a lot of the new Sony cameras too.
> ...


It has a special sensor and 12 stops.


----------

